# Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung



## Iron-Shio (29. November 2007)

*Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung*

Ihr seit gefragt... . Ich habe keine Ahnung, strebe aber nach Wissen und habe mir gedacht, das so ein Thread wäre ganz sinnvoll. 
Falls es intern schon sowas gibt, linkt es doch bitte. Wäre trotzdem mal schön, euer kompaktes Wissen über die Wakü hier zu komprimieren, und z.B. mir die Angst, vor auf die Graka tropfende Flüssigkeiten zu nehmen. 

Zu beantwortende Fragen wären z.B. :

Welche Schlauchgrösse, warum und wie stark die Pumpe?
Brauch ich einen Ausgleichsbehälter und warum? 
Wie groß sollte ein passiver Kühlkörper sein? 
Was muss ich überhaupt für Geräte mit einbeziehen?
Wie fülle ich Kühlflüssigkeit nach ? 
Wäre destiliertes Wasser ungefährlicher, da nicht Leitfähig? 

usw.


----------



## xrayde (29. November 2007)

*AW: Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung*

http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=55893



http://www.kaltmacher.de/topic64237.html

http://www.kaltmacher.de/artikel7876.html

http://www.kaltmacher.de/artikel64227.html

http://www.kaltmacher.de/artikel57324.html



http://www.meisterkuehler.de/cms/physik_theorie_menue.html

http://www.meisterkuehler.de/cms/user-fuer-user.html




> FAQ - Physikalische Grundlagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.watercool.de/_cms/index.php?SESS_ID=243f957ca73e942bf5172753fb9b4a39&s_id=6


Usw. usf., das I-Net quillt nur so über vor Wakü-FAQ's wenn man mal gezielt sucht!


----------



## S1lencer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung*

oje das ne menge lesestoff 

aber die meisten ängste die ein anfänger hat sind unbegründet sage ich einfach mal.

manchmal muss man einfach drauf los tun um zu sehen das das gar nicht so schwierig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2007)

*AW: Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung*

schlauchgröße: wenn man nicht gerade n high-flow system will, hat sich 8/11er pvc als guter kompromiss zwischen flexibilität, knickstabilität und preis herauskristalisiert.

pumpenstärke hängt stark von den verwendeten kühlern und silent ambitionen ab - siehe jeden zweiten thread dieses forums.

agb braucht man nicht, aber erleichtert das befüllen. (naja - gibt auch welche, die eher optischen "nutzen" haben)
und natürlich auch nachfüllen.

ein passiver kühlkörper (lukü) sollte so groß wie möglich sein, ein passiver radiator auch.
wie groß er sein muss hängt natürlich stark von der verlustleistung und der tollerierbaren maximal temperatur im kreislauf ab.

kühlen muss man mit wasser gar nichts (sogenannte luftkühlung), kühlen kann man alles.
dazwischen hängt es davon ab, wie kalt oder/und leise man welche komponente haben will. gängig sind cpu, gpu/g-ram/g-sw, nb. im kommen sind sb und mobo-sw, festplatten immer mal wieder wenns richtig leise werden soll. netzteile sind nach wie vor eher exotisch.

deionisiertes wasser ist kein destilliertes wasser.
destilliertes wasser würde nicht lange destilliertes wasser bleiben.
selbst destilliertes wasser wäre nicht nichtleitend.

aber insgesamt ist es zu empfehlen - i.d.r. keine mikroorganismen und sehr wenig nährstoffe drin, keine rückstände nach trocknen,...


----------



## Iron-Shio (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung*

Muss man Strömungen (deren mögliche Lautstärke) beachten - in Hinsicht der Schlauchlänge zu den Radiatoren, HK etc. ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung*



Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Muss man Strömungen (deren mögliche Lautstärke) beachten - in Hinsicht der Schlauchlänge zu den Radiatoren, HK etc. ?


Die Schläuche sollten halt so kurz wie möglich sein.
Trotzdem kann der Schlauch lieber ein Stück länger werden wenn man dadurch den Einsatz von Winkeln verhindern kann.
Wenn man ein Strömung hört(wie z.B. bei einem Bach), hört man nicht das Wasser sondern die Luftblasen darin rauschen. Nach dem Entlüften hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## xrayde (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung*

Zudem es "hörbare Strömungen" auch nur bei "high flow"-Systemen gibt, also all das mit Laing- & Co-Zeug!

Dann ist auch eher nur das plätschern im AB zu hören wenn der nicht bis zum Rand gefüllt ist, oder das erwähnte mit den Luftblasen halt.

Außerdem haben die hochtourigen Laings ja noch das Prob das sie auch in entlüfteten Systemen Luftblasen produzieren, aufgrund der zu hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.

Da reisst dann einfach der Wasserstrom kurzzeitig ab und es entstehen Luftblasen.

Kann man aber entgegenwirken mit einem kl. Schwamm im AB selbst.

Passiert aber meist nur bei Aufbau-/Aufsteck-AB's, bei ext. nicht!

Nun ja, eine Laing ist für mich eh kein Kaufargument wenn man genug Platz im Case hat ...


----------



## chief_jone (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Das 1x1 der Wasserkühlung*

Autsch, mein Scroll-Zeigefinger tut jetzt weh...
Wirklich ne menge Lesestoff, sehr informativ


----------

